# Linus Torvalds: 'Linux is bloated'



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

http://news.cnet.com/8301-13505_3-10358024-16.html

excerpts>


> Linus Torvalds, founder of the Linux kernel, made a startling comment at LinuxCon in Portland, Ore., on Monday: "Linux is bloated." While the open-source community has long pointed the finger at Microsoft's Windows as bloated, it appears that with success has come added heft, heft that makes Linux "huge and scary now," according to Torvalds.
> 
> ...........it begs a question: will Linux become more like Windows as it becomes even more successful?


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

> ...........it begs a question: will Linux become more like Windows as it becomes even more successful?


If it remains free or low cost, who really cares??

After looking at some pricing for Win 7 install disc, I kinda became uninterested in MS.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Hi Wayne 
I'm not on the edge of my seat for either one.
I just thought it an interesting comment coming from Torvalds.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Stoner said:


> Hi Wayne
> I'm not on the edge of my seat for either one.
> I just thought it an interesting comment coming from Torvalds.


I go along with the author Matt Asay in his comment as follows:



> Even so, it begs a question: will Linux become more like Windows as it becomes even more successful?
> 
> I suspect that successful open-source projects, generally, will increasingly look more like Microsoft as they grow. Simultaneously, Microsoft is slowly learning from open source, and I think it will capitulate, too.
> 
> Will we meet in the middle? Probably. *For now, Linux may be getting a bit chubby, but that's likely cause for celebration, not hand-wringing*.


I'm guessing to a degree Torvalds is coming from a similar Gates vision and I paraphrase - "Who would ever need a hard drive larger than 650MB.

I'm dual booted in my ubuntu 8.04 machine right now and it is blazing fast compared to booting into XP


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Wino said:


> ............
> 
> I'm dual booted in my ubuntu 8.04 machine right now and it is blazing fast compared to booting into XP


I ran across an article recently that was describing boot up times for Ubuntu on an SSD.
Something on the order of 10 or 20 seconds.
That's not bad at all 

I still try out a Live CD from time to time.
Mostly Slax.


----------

